
Aztec app brings historic Mexico codex into the digital age - Thevet
http://phys.org/news/2015-01-aztec-app-historic-mexico-codex.html
======
Trombone12
Wow, nice way for the Brits to avoiding the "we-should-give-this-back-it-was-
essentially-stolen" issue that infects basically all old anthropological
collections in the west.

